# Axolotl baby care?



## binkiesbuns (Oct 24, 2011)

:help:I am getting some axolotl eggs this week which well hopefully hatch next week. I currently feed my adult axy frozen bloodworm and brine shrimp but have read that babies need live food. If I need to buy live brine shrimp does anybody know how long they keep for and what amounts to feed? Any advice appreciated! =D


----------



## ianxxx (Apr 25, 2011)

*axolotls*

Baby axolotls need a constant supply of live food for at least the first month, if you buy it from a shop there is a good chance that the supply could dry up or as the deliveries may be once a week the live food may be dead before the week is out. To ensure a constant supply of live food( unless you have a shop nearby which grows its own) you are best growing your own, daphnia will take too long to culture if your eggs are hatching soon , so your best choice is probably baby brine shrimp.


----------



## iggiethegecko (Jul 17, 2011)

They will only eat live food for the first few weeks. Best bet would be to get a couple of brine shrimp hatcheries and a supply of brine shrimp eggs. Something like this would do - Brine Shrimp Hatchery . Just make sure you wash well before feeding. Daphnia is a good alternative but can be difficult to get them small enough for new hatchlings. Feel free to pm me if you have any questions :2thumb:


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

It's the wrong time of year to be culturing daphnia now so your stuck with hatching artemia. You can also culture some vinegar eels, microworms, walter worms, banana worms etc. to get them started and when a bit older grindal worms & white worms. When they get to about an inch you'll be able to get them onto defrost bloodworm and then pellets.


----------

